# white audi Q7 4.2 caractere spotted



## Golf-classic (Mar 2, 2009)

spotted at my brother his work (audi)
he did the work on it

just want to share this q7 with exclusive line interieur


----------



## iwantanaudi (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: white audi Q7 4.2 caractere spotted (Golf-classic)*

It looks similar to the 2010 facelift S-Line
And I love the carbon fiber


----------



## GRNMACHINE (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: white audi Q7 4.2 caractere spotted (iwantanaudi)*

Beautiful aside from the red & green stripes. Everything else is extremely well done!!


----------

